# dont know whats going on????????



## donn1 (Jan 17, 2006)

hi

I had a failed icsi last mth, with period and a bfn on preg test, since then i have had sore boobs, loads of cm, dizziness and backache, am womndering whats going on, now day 19 and have been using clear blue fertility monitorand only one bar has come up. usually i ovulate at around day 12 is their any chance i could be pregnant or am i just going mad, i had one embie put vack with assisted hatching and did not have a blood test done.

thanks for any replies

donn1


----------



## bron11 (Jul 16, 2008)

not sure re answer but best to see gp and see if they will do blood test, there may be a chance your pregnant - fingers crossed.  Bron


----------



## donn1 (Jan 17, 2006)

hi bron

many thanks for ure reply, i know i shd but dont want too look like a complete idiot at my gps, they are not the most understanding of folk, have you heard of this happening to anyone else? thanks for ure reply, ure wee baby pic is sooo cute!

donn1


----------



## Sakura 78 (Feb 1, 2009)

Any news donn1? Just checked out another thread you started about the implantation bleeding but have been away and missed loads of posts.  So sorry to hear it was a BFN.  I think the best thing to do is do another test yourself , I would be going crazy if it was me! best of luck, keeping my fingers crossed !


----------



## donn1 (Jan 17, 2006)

hi

never went to drs, will wait till period arrives if it does, which is on the 7th so god knows whats happening, am now loaded with the cold, oh the joys , thanks again for all the replies

donn1


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

If you had a down regulated treatment cycle it can take up to 8 weeks for the pituitary to recover.
After my miscarriage it took 7 weeks to have a period after the baby was removed and it took 6 weeks to get a period after the withdrawal bleed after my medicated and down regulated FERC.

The hormone levels have to drop to zero and the block on the pituitary has to wear off before ovulation occurs again and 2 weeks after that menstruation.


----------



## donn1 (Jan 17, 2006)

hi

Thanks hazel for the info, my goodness guess we just expect our bodies too get on with it all, not as easy as it appears, thanks for ure reply, hope all is well with you.

donn1


----------

